# Local spot - 3k Warn on the XMR proving its value, lol!



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My buddy playing on his XMR in one of our local play areas. Out in some cypress, was no bottom to be found. 









Warn was earning it's keep...till it overheated the relay.......


----------

